
Voyager 1 fires up thrusters after 37 years - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2017-12-voyager-thrusters-years.html
======
dalf
see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15827369](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15827369)

[https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/12/after-37-years-
voyag...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/12/after-37-years-voyager-has-
fired-up-its-trajectory-thrusters/)

[https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?release=2017-310](https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?release=2017-310)

